# Ecran noir + curseur blanc



## Kirchemiel (4 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça ?

L'écran de mon Wallstreet est tout noir (mode miroir VGA pareil) avec un curseur rectangulaire blanc qui se déplace.

J'ai posté une vidéo là: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=202302

HELP PLEASE ! D'où ça peut venir ?


----------



## paulomoto11 (5 Janvier 2007)

Hello,

A mon avis, c'est un probleme de carte mere... enfin peu etre plus de la carte video, mais comme c'est tout intégré a la carte mere.... Je pense cela, car tu dis que cela le fait aussi en branchant sur un ecran externe?

Mais je peux me tromper, tu aurras d'autres avis.

Sur MacBidouille, tu dis avoir demonté ta machine, et que tu as un faux contact au niveaux du cable de l'ecran? tu peux faire une photo? regarde si tu n'as pas un fil avec son isolant plastique de dénudé (frottement), et qui touche la masse?

C'est quant meme bizzard ton truc!

@+


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est pas un mac que tu as achet&#233; !

C'est PONG


----------



## Kirchemiel (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est un peu galère de joindre des fichiers, je poste l'image là: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=202302&st=0&gopid=2046928&#entry2046928 car il y a plus de place.
Je ne pense pas que la CM soit morte, mais je me demande vraiment d'où ça peut venir...


----------



## Kirchemiel (7 Janvier 2007)

J'ai remonté le Wallstreet, et aprés plusieurs tentatives infructueuses sur secteur cet après-midi (voyant vert allumé 2 sec et ventilateur tournant à plein régime), j'ai décidé de réessayer ce soir...

*Et ça marche!* Le démarrage est poussif (écran long à s'allumer aprés le "dong"), mais si je me rappelle bien, c'est équivalent à ce que j'avais auparavant...

J'ai juste "décollé" la partie cuivrée du connecteur d'alimentation, qui était sans doute la cause de cette panne d'affichage ?

Enfin, pas grave, je suis...   HEUREUX!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2007)

L'&#233;cran long &#224; s'allumer apr&#232;s le dong, c'est pareil sur le WallStreet et les deux PDQ (WallStreet de seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration) que j'ai ici. Plus il y a de m&#233;moire, plus c'est long. Curieusement, sur le 266 que j'utilise, &#231;a ne le fait que sous OS 9, pas sous OS X (les deux 233 n'ont qu'OS 9).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'&#233;cran long &#224; s'allumer apr&#232;s le dong, c'est pareil sur le WallStreet et les deux PDQ (WallStreet de seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration) que j'ai ici. Plus il y a de m&#233;moire, plus c'est long. Curieusement, sur le 266 que j'utilise, &#231;a ne le fait que sous OS 9, pas sous OS X (les deux 233 n'ont qu'OS 9).


Est-ce que &#231;a serais aussi le probl&#232;me de mon eMac ? (Il est arriv&#233; que l'OS d&#233;marre plus vite que l'ordi n'a mi de temps &#224; commencer le d&#233;marrage... :affraid: )

Il faudrait que je teste avec juste 256 Mo de RAM....


----------



## claude72 (10 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'écran long à s'allumer après le dong, c'est pareil sur le WallStreet et les deux PDQ (WallStreet de seconde génération) que j'ai ici. Plus il y a de mémoire, plus c'est long.


Absolument : j'avais le même phénomène sur mon 8500 qui me servait pour la PAO, puis ensuite sur le 7300 qui a récupéré les barrettes de mémoire du 8500 : avec 640 Mo de mémoire, après le "dong" il fallait 1 mn 20 sec pour que l'écran s'allume
C'est tout simplement parceque le Mac teste la RAM avant d'allumer l'écran, donc plus il y a de RAM, plus il y en a à tester, et donc plus le test est long.
En revanche, sur les 8500 et 7300 (et tous les Mac à processeurs 601 ou 604 et bus PCI) la RAM n'est pas re-testée lors d'un redémarrage, et donc l'écran s'allume tout de suite après le "dong".
(accessoirement, comme la RAM n'est pas re-testée, son contenu n'est pas modifié : ça permet de conserver le contenu d'un disque virtuel en RAM, donc de démarrer sur un disque virtuel en RAM !!! cette possibilité a disparue sur les G3)

(il est possible de désactiver ce test de la RAM au démarrage, grâce à une fonction "cachée" du tableau de bord mémoire.)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> (il est possible de désactiver ce test de la RAM au démarrage, grâce à une fonction "cachée" du tableau de bord mémoire.)



Tu peux m'en dire plus à ce sujet ?

Ça ne me sera pas utile pour mon eMac vue qu'il est en OS X, et que le problème n'est pas de même envergure (20 secondes MAX)

Par contre pour mon iBook...... :rateau: peut être qu'on peut espérer quelque chose de mieux  


Merci bien à toi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> (il est possible de d&#233;sactiver ce test de la RAM au d&#233;marrage, gr&#226;ce &#224; une fonction "cach&#233;e" du tableau de bord m&#233;moire.)





Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tu peux m'en dire plus &#224; ce sujet ?
> 
> &#199;a ne me sera pas utile pour mon eMac vue qu'il est en OS X, et que le probl&#232;me n'est pas de m&#234;me envergure (20 secondes MAX)
> 
> ...



Je l'ai fait, &#231;a ne change rien. &#192; priori, sur le WallStreet, la d&#233;sactivation du test de la Ram reste sans effet.

Sinon, pour y avoir acc&#232;s, il suffit de lancer le TdB "M&#233;moire" en maintenant "Pomme" et "alt" enfonc&#233;s pour y faire appara&#238;tre l'option suppl&#233;mentaire, qui ne change rien dans le cas du WallStreet.


----------

